# which hdmi cable



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I am looking to replace my HDMI cable. I need the active style due to the run being 15 to 20ft. I see HDCP2.2 & CL3 as good requirements as well as 4K @60hz. UI see a bunch that offer this, but different levels of pricing and assume more expensive is better within reason. 

I was looking at mono price version.

Would welcome any input. Thanks brian


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Any cable that has this seal will suffice. Crutchfield and MonoPrice have the best selections and price.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Monoprice Luxe Series Active High Speed HDMI Cable - [email protected] 18Gbps HDR 28AWG YCbCr 4:4:4 CL3 30ft Gray - Monoprice.com

Monoprice HOSS Active High Speed HDMI Cable - [email protected], HDR, 18Gbps, 24AWG, YCbCr 4:4:4, CL3, 20ft, Black - Monoprice.com

Not sure what the difference is between these.

Thanks. Brian


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MChang said:


> Monoprice Luxe Series Active High Speed HDMI Cable - [email protected] 18Gbps HDR 28AWG YCbCr 4:4:4 CL3 30ft Gray - Monoprice.com
> 
> Monoprice HOSS Active High Speed HDMI Cable - [email protected], HDR, 18Gbps, 24AWG, YCbCr 4:4:4, CL3, 20ft, Black - Monoprice.com
> 
> ...


name and price !

take any with 18Gbps designator


----------



## slovell (Nov 22, 2011)

Blue Jeans Cable. I'm running a 25' cable of theirs with no problems whatsoever.


----------

